# Feedback on my plan to shift from FF Nikon DSLR to APS-C Fuji mirrorless



## texxter (Jul 30, 2019)

I wanted to share with you my thinking about my camera transition in progress and get your feedback.  I know this is a very personal preference but I like to listen to different points of views and keep an open mind.

I have been shooting Nikon DSLRs for 13 years and full frame DSLR for the last 10 years, starting with the excellent D700.  During these years I acquired a lens kit with the best Nikon and prime lenses.  The weight and bulk of this equipment is no longer appealing to my current style of photography and I am moving to Fuji mirrorless and selling all my Nikon equipment.

My main interest is travel, portraiture and street.  I may do some architectural or landscape work as part of travel, but I am focused on the human experience for the most part.

I abandoned using the Nikon gear a while ago and have been traveling extensively with my Fuji x100 and then x100t.  I don't have plans to move from the x100t to the x100f, but there is a next gen Fuji x100* coming in 2020.  

The camera replacing the FF Nikon is Fuji XT-3.  My dilemma is how to deal with lenses, and this is where I could use some feedback.   My current plan is to actually limit the number of Fuji lenses to just 2, namely, the highly-praised 18-55mm kit lens (variable aperture f2.8-f4) and the 56mm f1.2.  This covers most of my needs, but obviously I only have fast glass at the 85mm equivalent.   To compensate for that I plan to keep my x100t with its excellent 35mm equivalent f2 fixed lens with the WCL converter lens, to get the 28mm equiv at f2.   This is the camera I take when I travel, so I will be able to use it for that purpose and also in town whenever I want to do street or impromptu portraits.  Love the leaf shutter on that camera for flash photography as well.   Once the new x100* is available next year i will upgrade my x100t.

The alternative is to purchase fast lenses for the xt3, like the 24mm equiv f1.4 and the 35mm equiv f1.4 - these lenses together would cost me more than the upgraded x100* and will also create redundancy.  I would probably feel the desire to take the xt3 on travels and switch lenses, which is not something I do today.  If I were this route I would probably not upgrade the x100t and eventually just use the xt3 for everything.   The camera bag with the xt3 and several lenses is already more than I am willing to carry around all day, hence the idea of keeping the x100 format for the foreseeable future.

So... two cameras and fewer lenses, or a single body with more lenses?  Any opinions?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2019)

I would rather have one camera and more lenses, rather than two cameras.

  I have found that I shoot better with just one camera model in the rotation.  Going back-and-forth between one camera model and another model causes just a slight bit of, shall we call it, lag.  We're talking about a very very slight bit of let's say recognition time, and in the past I have shot with two different Nikon models ,like for example the FE2 and the F3HP or the FM and the FE2.

When a person standardizes on prime lenses , I think that at least four different lengths should be in your kit.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 30, 2019)

i would go one camera more lenses. 
i also switched from FF nikon to Fuji and have never regretted it. 
still do portraiture and the fuji's perform as well as the nikons did.


----------



## cgw (Jul 31, 2019)

I've gone the same route. However, I've done so by enjoying the sharp discounts on Fuji X bodies that follow new model roll-outs. For you, there's the prospect of stone-cold bargains on the X-H1 and the X100F if/when its replacement lands. If weight/space are concerns, I'd look into the 4 "Fujicron" primes. They're also inexpensive compared to the bulkier, pricier, faster versions with no troubling IQ compromises. With Fuji, the trailing edge ILCs will cause you no embarrassment.


----------



## texxter (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you for all the good comments!  I cannot emphasize enough how important it is for me to be able to travel light  Here below are a couple of pics of the x100t vs xt-3 out of the bag and in their bags.   The bag for the xt3 carries it with the 18-55mm and the 56mm lens plus odds and ends.  I don't know that I can fit more primes in there without giving up the zoom. The x100t bag carries the x100t and the 28mm WCL adapter.  I can walk 8 hours a day with the x100t and not feel it - the other bag will be noticed, for sure.   The difference in size between the two cameras is significant, especially when the xt3 sports a fast lens or a zoom.   Of course, the xt3 is tiny compared to the Nikon FF body and a fast lens or zoom, but still big for travel.   Sharing this to provide more context for my thinking.


----------



## cgw (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m also fond of those ThinkTank Retrospective bags—that design sadly discontinued.

My street kit is an X100t+tele conversion lens and the Ricoh GRII—a p&s that punches way above its weight.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 31, 2019)

Just a suggestion - rather than getting the new X100V when it's out, how about an X-E3 plus the 23mm f2 - which makes a great compact, light-weight travel camera.

You can then add the zoom or the 56mm to the X-E3 ehen needed.  You may also find you don't need the X-T3.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a Z7 and I'm definitely impressed with it. I have had the Fuji XT1, XT2 and Xt3, but when it comes to overall image quality I prefer the Nikon. I know a lot might disagree, but I prefer the control layout on the Z7 vs the Fuji. 
I'm just not sold on the Fuji RAW files. Just not enough detail for my preference. I guess I don't really miss anything about the Fuji overall.


----------



## texxter (Jul 31, 2019)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I have a Z7 and I'm definitely impressed with it. I have had the Fuji XT1, XT2 and Xt3, but when it comes to overall image quality I prefer the Nikon. I know a lot might disagree, but I prefer the control layout on the Z7 vs the Fuji.
> I'm just not sold on the Fuji RAW files. Just not enough detail for my preference. I guess I don't really miss anything about the Fuji overall.



Good for you. Glad you prefer Nikon, but the topic at hand is how to best work within a Fuji framework.  Thanks!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jul 31, 2019)

texxter said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Z7 and I'm definitely impressed with it. I have had the Fuji XT1, XT2 and Xt3, but when it comes to overall image quality I prefer the Nikon. I know a lot might disagree, but I prefer the control layout on the Z7 vs the Fuji.
> ...


Thanks for your comment, however all information towards any one topic may not be relevant to you but will be to someone else. It assist in informed decisions.


----------



## texxter (Jul 31, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Just a suggestion - rather than getting the new X100V when it's out, how about an X-E3 plus the 23mm f2 - which makes a great compact, light-weight travel camera.
> 
> You can then add the zoom or the 56mm to the X-E3 ehen needed.  You may also find you don't need the X-T3.





Tropicalmemories said:


> Just a suggestion - rather than getting the new X100V when it's out, how about an X-E3 plus the 23mm f2 - which makes a great compact, light-weight travel camera.
> 
> You can then add the zoom or the 56mm to the X-E3 ehen needed.  You may also find you don't need the X-T3.



Thank you for you suggestion! The x-e3 is a great camera.   I have just purchased the xt-3 and it's going to be with me for at least 5+ years.  I love the x100t with its leaf shutter and ND filter.   I wouldn't move from the xt-3 to the x-e3, and I am not willing to give up what's special about the x100* series.... I know, I want everything


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jul 31, 2019)

I personally think Fuji is hyped up a little too much.


----------



## texxter (Jul 31, 2019)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> texxter said:
> 
> 
> > crzyfotopeeple said:
> ...



Listen, you're welcome to start your own thread about your experience with Z7 vs Fujji.  This thread is about Fuji equipment.   Your opinion is fine but irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## terri (Aug 2, 2019)

Let's stay on topic, folks.   Thanks!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 2, 2019)

I too would prefer one body and multiple lenses. 

As far as weight goes, I was in the Marine Corps as an infantryman and we had a saying, “ounces make pounds”. Simply meaning that every little bit adds up and when you’re carrying it for miles on end it makes you rethink some choices. So I understand wanting to keep things light. That being said, most of what we packed were non-negotiables and after a while you just got used to it.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 3, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I too would prefer one body and multiple lenses.
> Ait.



I agree, for street and travel it's one mirrorless camera and "pancake" lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't have an opinion on the camera body selection but I have done quite a bit of traveling and photographing my travels. 

There have been times when I wished I had two bodies set up for different things at the same time. I often found myself switching lenses because I encountered some situation that, invariably, my camera was not set up for. My trip to Myanmar was filled with situations were I was taking longer shots outside and then wound up inside a temple and had to switch to a shorter lens only to switch back again. 

But I also understand that I am willing to lug a ton of stuff around and that is contrary to traveling light.


----------



## texxter (Aug 8, 2019)

I can relate to that.  For my two trips to India I carried the x100t and also an Olympus OM-D with a telephoto prime, and I would find myself using both in the same setting, quickly and easily, without changing lenses.  I really like some of the tight headshots I did with the telephoto.   But it was a bigger bag than I wanted to carry.  It would have been lighter to carry a single body and two lenses, but I hate changing lenses in the field when I am moving about.   I am willing to live with a single camera/lens, i.e., the x100 family, when I travel, and just not worry about telephoto images.   Even the xt3 with the 18-55mm lens is too big for my travel needs!

I should experiment traveling with the xt3 with a 23mm f2 lens on, and a 56mm f1.2 in a pouch on my belt - perhaps both fit in a ThinkTank Mirrorless Mover 10, which would make my camera bag slightly bigger than the tiny one I carry now with the x100t.   

As you can read, I am a bit tormented by these choices  but my bottom line continue to be to bring a minimum kit with me, with the most flexibility.



RVT1K said:


> I don't have an opinion on the camera body selection but I have done quite a bit of traveling and photographing my travels.
> 
> There have been times when I wished I had two bodies set up for different things at the same time. I often found myself switching lenses because I encountered some situation that, invariably, my camera was not set up for. My trip to Myanmar was filled with situations were I was taking longer shots outside and then wound up inside a temple and had to switch to a shorter lens only to switch back again.
> 
> But I also understand that I am willing to lug a ton of stuff around and that is contrary to traveling light.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 20, 2019)

For light travel, I would "try" to go one camera + 2 lenses.
The trick is finding the right compromise of lenses; zoom range vs. size/weight.
Example1, for m4/3, my travel kit is 12-60 (my GP lens) + 17/1.8 (low light lens)
I selected the 17 on the logic that if it was low light, I was probably inside, where it was cramped, so a wide would be a better choice 'for me' than a normal or short tele.​Example2, for m4/3, for the primary travel lens, I use a 12-60 and my brother-in-law uses a 14-150.
I wanted a lighter/smaller lens than he, so I gave up on the long end.​
Then there is the old 35mm PJ kit of 35 + 85/105.
So for APS-C it would be a 24 + 55/70, which would be your 23mm f2 + 56mm f1.2
Though if you want light, I would look at a slower 55mm lens, around f/2.  This would be a compromise to reduce weight.

I have a 2nd set of larger/heavier lenses for use at home, where size/weight is not the constraint it is when traveling.  And yes I have a duplication of lens ranges with the two sets of lenses, but since they serve different purposes, they don't really duplicate as much as one would think at first glance.

I like your idea of a smaller camera as a 2nd camera.
But, is there a smaller Fuji that has the same lens mount as the XT3?  Then you can use the 18-55 on that camera.
I ask because, as with your XT3, sometimes my primary camera (Olympus EM1) is just too bulky to take with me, and I will take the smaller EM10 + pancake lens.  The EM1 and EM10 share the same mount, so the lenses can be used on both cameras, and I can and do mix and match.


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Aug 20, 2019)

The trouble is that as long as you continue thinking in terms that the *kit* is the *enabler* the more you are going to continue chasing the kit. All we've done in this thread is talk about the capabilities of the *kit* and what *kit* we aught to buy.

If you truly want to free yourself from this cycle then stop discussing the kit and stop chasing it. Just go out and see what you can do, look at the images instead of comparing specs, stop wondering which small increment of performance you need.

If technical performance is your yardstick then you will never be satisfied and you are setting yourself an impossible goal because you will always be looking for that incremental upgrade, that extra piece of kit, that performance marker.

If enjoyment of photography is what you're after then just let go of this. Most cameras are good enough, chase content for a while and see what difference that makes to your photography. Forget the gear and just adopt the attitude of, "I don't care what they release next week as my camera is good enough for me right now."

Only then will you stop worrying about the *kit* and what *kit* is the best. Change your mindset, just do it.


----------



## texxter (Aug 20, 2019)

I just got back from a week-long motorcycle trip to the Four Corners region of the US where Colorado, Utah, New Mexico and Arizona.  The motorcycles were enduro type and we did quite a bit of riding off-road and also camped every other night.  I took what I always take, my x100t, and I am perfectly happy with the photos.  Changing lenses in this environment would have been problematic due to dust.  I did add the WCL and left it on most of the time.  This experience reinforced what really works for me - a single camera with no lens swapping; the xt3 with multiple lenses would have been too big for this type of travel.   I love the images I get from my x100t, and I don't feel to upgrade, but I will keep an open mind when new models hit the market.    I did use the xt3 for studio portraits and it's a great replacement for the much larger Nikon.

Tim, the kit is important to me because it needs to be minimal.   Given that I now have two Fuji cameras, I had to ask myself whether to keep traveling with just the x100t, or perhaps travel with the xt3, and I wanted to hear from others with similar choices.   I hope this makes sense.    For my style of travel the x100t with the 23mm lens and the 19mm wide adapter is what I want, even though the xt3 with multiple lenses would give me more choices.

Here are some images from this last trip with the x100t, some with the wcl in front of it.   I like to do location portraits and the x100t does a good job with its wide lens.


----------



## texxter (Aug 20, 2019)

ac12 said:


> But, is there a smaller Fuji that has the same lens mount as the XT3?  Then you can use the 18-55 on that camera.
> I ask because, as with your XT3, sometimes my primary camera (Olympus EM1) is just too bulky to take with me, and I will take the smaller EM10 + pancake lens.  The EM1 and EM10 share the same mount, so the lenses can be used on both cameras, and I can and do mix and match.



I use the Fujifilm x100t, which is fairly small and silent and has a fixed 23mm lens.  It takes either a tele or wide adapter, and I use the wide often.   The x100* series has a fixed focal length and doesn't take interchangeable lenses, and I really like that.  This means the sensor doesn't get dust, and I don't need to worry about changing lenses.  I just work with the 28mm and 35mm equivalent focal lengths, whether it's portrait, scenes, landscapes, story telling....


----------



## ac12 (Aug 22, 2019)

texxter said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > But, is there a smaller Fuji that has the same lens mount as the XT3?  Then you can use the 18-55 on that camera.
> ...



I remember in my film days, my light travel camera was a Nikon L35AF, with a fixed 35mm lens.
And I somehow adapted to it.
There is something to be said for simplicity.

And now that you say motorcycle, I understand the need for compact size.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 13, 2019)

OK. First, GREAT SHOTS on the Rez. which BTW I would really like to know how you got permission.... 

But reading this and other posts on mirrorless, I am wondering if the mirrorless (Fuji or otherwise) is a good step to take? 

I am fighting my MF and my Canons as of late and just wondering if its time to give up on the old school and move upward? 

Obviously you love the Fuji, so I am wondering if you can post a side by side comparison of the Fuji with your old Nikon or such.


----------



## texxter (Sep 13, 2019)

As with anything in life, it is who you know, and we got lucky meeting Kevin and his family at the Hopi village. He was our passport to connecting with the group.

I am 60 now and not interested in carrying a 32 lb camera bag.  I realized that aps-c is good enough for me and that makes lenses a lot smaller than full frame. Also Fuji happens to have wonderful lenses and amazing bodies so that made the decision easy for me.  I have been using the x100t for travel and moving to the xt3 for everything else was very natural.  I am very happy at all my Nikon gear has been sold and I am shooting with Fuji.  No regrets. 

Having said all that, I completely understand the allure of the old ways.  I am taking a darkroom class in my community college and will probably buy a Mamiya rb67 at some point in the future for special projects.  I am a hundred percent happy with my Fuji digital system and I need to have a bit of an analog fix for those times when I want to get my fingers wet


----------



## texxter (Sep 13, 2019)

Here are two shots, one is Nikon D800 and the other is a Fuji X-T3.  Can you tell which is which?


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Im going to say Stella is Fuji.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 13, 2019)

As for Rez. shots, I have alot of contacts with the Pueblos, but the area I can shoot is extreemly limited except for the bounding proeprties like Federal Land and the like. Anything deep inside is typically off limits. 

So good work on that. 

Hopi I can see easier, Navajo.. not so much.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 13, 2019)

I also sold all my Nikon gear and switched to Fuji.  It wasn't my original plan but I just love the Fuji colors and how usable the jpegs are. 



RVT1K said:


> I don't have an opinion on the camera body selection but I have done quite a bit of traveling and photographing my travels.
> 
> There have been times when I wished I had two bodies set up for different things at the same time. I often found myself switching lenses because I encountered some situation that, invariably, my camera was not set up for. My trip to Myanmar was filled with situations were I was taking longer shots outside and then wound up inside a temple and had to switch to a shorter lens only to switch back again.
> 
> But I also understand that I am willing to lug a ton of stuff around and that is contrary to traveling light.



I have the xt2 and a bunch of lenses plus I recently got the xf10 which is 18mm fixed lens.  If I'm not sure what to expect, I'll put the long zoom on the xt2 and shoot wide with the 18mm.  It's pretty convenient when I don't want to have to change lenses due to time or environment. 



ac12 said:


> For light travel, I would "try" to go one camera + 2 lenses.
> The trick is finding the right compromise of lenses; zoom range vs. size/weight.
> Example1, for m4/3, my travel kit is 12-60 (my GP lens) + 17/1.8 (low light lens)
> I selected the 17 on the logic that if it was low light, I was probably inside, where it was cramped, so a wide would be a better choice 'for me' than a normal or short tele.​Example2, for m4/3, for the primary travel lens, I use a 12-60 and my brother-in-law uses a 14-150.
> ...



For me, if going out with one camera I take the xt2, the 18-55 and the 50-230.  The 50-230 is a hidden gem for travel.  Small, light and sharp.  Also they are both the same filter size which is convenient.  If I'm going super light I throw the xf10 in my purse, leave the rest behind and head out the door. 



Soocom1 said:


> Im going to say Stella is Fuji.



I will have to say the opposite in this case.  That dof on the first one is a bit ff-ish, IMO.  I wish they were the same photo taken with the different systems to really see if anyone can tell the difference.


----------



## texxter (Sep 13, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Im going to say Stella is Fuji.



Good job!  Stella was photographed with my X-T3 and an old manual Olympus OM 100mm f2.8 lens at f/2.8,  1/250, ISO200 - the shallow depth of field comes from the telephoto at close distance, wide open.  I am not surprised that it looks like full frame because of the lens used.  Holly's photo was done with my Nikon D800 (gone now), ƒ/6.3, 1/200,  150mm focal length at ISO200.  To give you a better comparison between bokeh, here is a D800 image at ƒ/2.8, 1/320, 150mm, ISO200.  The lens was the 70-200m, which is a tank to carry around!


----------



## texxter (Sep 13, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> As for Rez. shots, I have alot of contacts with the Pueblos, but the area I can shoot is extreemly limited except for the bounding proeprties like Federal Land and the like. Anything deep inside is typically off limits.
> 
> So good work on that.
> 
> Hopi I can see easier, Navajo.. not so much.



Thanks! I was really lucky to find myself in that situation with the Hopi village, which was Sichomovi, next to Walpi on First Mesa.  I did photograph Navajo as well,  but not during ceremonial times.  It was a great experience.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Well believe it or not, I figured the Fuji because the image is less "grainy". There is a transitional smoothness with newer digital over the older stuff. 

Hate to say it, but the mirrorless is starting to win me over.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 15, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Well believe it or not, I figured the Fuji because the image is less "grainy". There is a transitional smoothness with newer digital over the older stuff.
> 
> Hate to say it, but the mirrorless is starting to win me over.



yep, mirrorless won me over
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## cwp342020 (Sep 28, 2019)

texxter said:


> I wanted to share with you my thinking about my camera transition in progress and get your feedback.  I know this is a very personal preference but I like to listen to different points of views and keep an open mind.
> 
> I have been shooting Nikon DSLRs for 13 years and full frame DSLR for the last 10 years, starting with the excellent D700.  During these years I acquired a lens kit with the best Nikon and prime lenses.  The weight and bulk of this equipment is no longer appealing to my current style of photography and I am moving to Fuji mirrorless and selling all my Nikon equipment.
> 
> ...



I understand completely.  I used a D700 for many years with all the F2.8 lenses.  After two knee replacements, though, the weight was getting to me.  I sold everything to KEH, and bought the Fuji X-T2, and now use the X-T3 body.  I currently have the XF23 f1.4 lens, the XF55-200 lens, and the XF80f2.8 macro lens.  My new XF16-80F4.0 is shipping from Adorama tomorrow.  I imagine these will be all the lenses I need, unless something new and desirable comes along later.  I love the 23mm lens, and the fast f stop is nice under low light conditions.  I had the XF50-140 F2.8 lens for a while, but it was so big and heavy that I felt like I was returning to the old Nikon glass.  So I sold it and went with the slower 55-200, and love that lens.  I enjoy macro photography, so I got the 80 mm and it is superb.  I wanted a good walking around lens, so waited and luckily got one of the new 16-80mm f4 lenses.  I should have it Tuesday, so I’ll see how it does.  I had thought about also getting the XF35 f1.4 lens, but decided not to, as I would only be getting an extra 12 mm for $600.00 more, so for now I’m going to stick with what I’ve got.  The 23 mm f1.4 for wide angle and low light, the 16-80 f4 for everyday use, the 80mm for macro shots, and the 55-200 for more telephoto reach.  For travel, when we fly, I’ll leave the big 80 mm at home, and the X-T3 and the three smaller lenses will be lightweight and fit nicely in a shoulder bag.  Good luck with your decision.  I love the Fuji, and would never go back to FF.


----------



## texxter (Sep 30, 2019)

Glad you are happy with your Fuji!  Their lenses are fantastic and their bodies are a joy to hold.  I don't miss my Nikon equipment at all.

Through years of traveling only with the x100 and later x100t I have trained myself to work with only one lens, and it's very rare for me to change lenses in the field.  And because I prefer shooting with primes, I end up doing all my work with a single lens.  This is not a bad thing.  Yesterday I took the XT-3 and my Olympus OM-1 for a photo walk shooting Tmax and I didn't remove the 35mm f2 from the Fuji or the 50mm f1.4 from the OM-1.  I guess I am lazy 

Have fun with your new 16-80mm lens!



cwp342020 said:


> I understand completely.  I used a D700 for many years with all the F2.8 lenses.  After two knee replacements, though, the weight was getting to me.  I sold everything to KEH, and bought the Fuji X-T2, and now use the X-T3 body.  I currently have the XF23 f1.4 lens, the XF55-200 lens, and the XF80f2.8 macro lens.  My new XF16-80F4.0 is shipping from Adorama tomorrow.  I imagine these will be all the lenses I need, unless something new and desirable comes along later.  I love the 23mm lens, and the fast f stop is nice under low light conditions.  I had the XF50-140 F2.8 lens for a while, but it was so big and heavy that I felt like I was returning to the old Nikon glass.  So I sold it and went with the slower 55-200, and love that lens.  I enjoy macro photography, so I got the 80 mm and it is superb.  I wanted a good walking around lens, so waited and luckily got one of the new 16-80mm f4 lenses.  I should have it Tuesday, so I’ll see how it does.  I had thought about also getting the XF35 f1.4 lens, but decided not to, as I would only be getting an extra 12 mm for $600.00 more, so for now I’m going to stick with what I’ve got.  The 23 mm f1.4 for wide angle and low light, the 16-80 f4 for everyday use, the 80mm for macro shots, and the 55-200 for more telephoto reach.  For travel, when we fly, I’ll leave the big 80 mm at home, and the X-T3 and the three smaller lenses will be lightweight and fit nicely in a shoulder bag.  Good luck with your decision.  I love the Fuji, and would never go back to FF.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2019)

texxter said:


> Good job!  Stella was photographed with my X-T3 and an old manual Olympus OM 100mm f2.8 lens at f/2.8,  1/250, ISO200



the biggest giveaway was the IQ.


----------

